

Lessons learned from the early days of Google [video] - compbio
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-xZlyHnEoI

======
Matt_Cutts
Slow news day?

------
nodesocket
Are there slides available? Love to see the early servers Google used.

~~~
compbio
Slides:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13gDspOfYxB3z2_SIKne0...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13gDspOfYxB3z2_SIKne0zE2uc7dCLTffDkF9DEBTETw/edit#slide=id.p)
Blog: [https://www.mattcutts.com/blog/lessons-from-early-days-of-
go...](https://www.mattcutts.com/blog/lessons-from-early-days-of-google/)

